# powerhorse generator no start



## daddyrabbit (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a powerhorse 2200 generator that won't start. I have good spark and compression. I have also cleaned the carb. I put a teaspoon of gas in the spark plug and it started and ran for a few seconds and blew white smoke the first time. Tried it two more times no more white smoke but still ran for a few seconds then stalled. I don't know what else to check....also this generator never ran from when it was new out of the box(too late to take it back)....... any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There are a few possibilities that could be causing your issue. 
1.) There is no fuel getting to the carburetor.
2.) The fuel is not feeding through the carburetor (still plugged).
3.) Massive air leak between the carburetor and engine.
4.) The fuel you are using is not any good.

Although you indicated that you cleaned the carburetor, this is where I would think the problem lies, assuming fuel is getting to the carburetor. Double check the metering jet, and nozzle assembly, to be sure they are clear of any obstruction.


----------



## daddyrabbit (Jan 28, 2010)

30yearTech said:


> There are a few possibilities that could be causing your issue.
> 1.) There is no fuel getting to the carburetor.
> 2.) The fuel is not feeding through the carburetor (still plugged).
> 3.) Massive air leak between the carburetor and engine.
> ...



thanks. i will re-check the fuel line and carburetor.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

daddyrabbit said:


> thanks. i will re-check the fuel line and carburetor.


One other thing, if your carburetor is equipped with an after fire solenoid, make sure it's not sticking closed.


----------



## daddyrabbit (Jan 28, 2010)

30yearTech said:


> One other thing, if your carburetor is equipped with an after fire solenoid, make sure it's not sticking closed.


thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## daddyrabbit (Jan 28, 2010)

I took the carb off again. it does not have a fire solenoid, but I did find the bowl was full with gas. It seems that the carburetor is stopped up and the gas cannot leave the bowl. I tried to spray it with cleaner but it won't clear up.


----------



## Dr Dorito (Apr 5, 2009)

*sorry to but in*

air box if equiped free of leaves, around here; corn from mice ,,,,,etc


----------



## daddyrabbit (Jan 28, 2010)

cleaned it out again. I had to unscrew the jet out of the carb to clean it. There was all kids of small particles of gunk in there. I put it back together and it runs, but only with the choke closed. So I am assuming the engine is not getting enough fuel. Is there an adjustment on the carburetor? I think this is the same carburetor

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/141039223114?lpid=82


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

daddyrabbit said:


> cleaned it out again. I had to unscrew the jet out of the carb to clean it. There was all kids of small particles of gunk in there. I put it back together and it runs, but only with the choke closed. So I am assuming the engine is not getting enough fuel. Is there an adjustment on the carburetor? I think this is the same carburetor
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/141039223114?lpid=82



Most units made in the past several years, do not have adjustments. You just need to keep working at getting everything cleaned up. Did you take the nozzle out of the carburetor ?


----------



## daddyrabbit (Jan 28, 2010)

I couldn't get the nozzle out, but I did manage to get it clean enough that the carburetor spray was getting through.

I'll go back and clean it again. thanks for your help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The nozzle has more then a single passage way through it, most have a few more orifices drilled through them. The only way to know if it's open is to remove it. On some carburetors this can be very challenging and sometimes impossible. That's when you have to bite the bullet and replace the carburetor.


----------



## daddyrabbit (Jan 28, 2010)

I finally got the nozzle out. Cleaned it, put it back together and it's pretty much the same. I can now open the choke a little before it starts to stall. I even bought some miracle stuff at Home depot that is supposed to clean the carburetor while it's running. I let it run for an hour and it made no difference.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If you never had any success when the unit was new, then there is a good possibility that there is a defect with the carburetor. The jetting may be incorrect for your size of engine. If it will run with partial choke, then your just not getting enough fuel.


----------



## daddyrabbit (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm going to try to clean it one more time. If that doesn't work I'll get a new one


----------

